# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  بالفيدديو.. لمسات صلاح في مبارة بازل وتوتنهام في الدوري الأوربي

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالفيدديو.. لمسات صلاح في مبارة بازل وتوتنهام في الدوري الأوربي

قدم محمد صلاح نجم المنتخب الوطنى، وبازل السويسرى، مستوى طيب فى اللقاء  الذى جمع فريقه مع توتنهام الإنجليزى، فى ذهاب دور الثمانية للدورى  الأوروبى، وساهم فى تعادل بازل بهدفين لكل فريق فى المباراة التى جمعتهما  على ملعب وايت هارت لين بإنجلترا.
ونال صلاح إعجاب المدير الفنى لتوتنهام أندريه فيلاس بواش، الذى أثنى على اللاعب عقب نهاية اللقاء
المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------

